# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Νεοσσοί περιστεριών με πρόβλημα;

## Θέτη

Καλησπέρα! Πρόσφατα στη γλάστρα του σπιτιού είχε κάνει φωλιά ένα περιστέρι και γέννησε δύο αυγά. Τα περιστεράκια βγήκαν...μεγάλωσαν αλλά δεν λένε να πετάξουν! Το ένα πριν λίγες μέρες πέθανε και το άλλο πάλι είναι σαν να χαροπαλεύει! Περπατάει πέρα δώθε στη βεράντα αλλά δεν πετάει. Έρχονται οι γονείς του και το βλέπουν και μουγκρίζουν τα καημένα, σαν να μην μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα... Το περιστεράκι μάλλον δεν τρώει γιατί του βάζουμε και εμείς ψωμάκι αλλά τίποτα. Του τα σπρώχνει και η μητέρα του, αλλά δεν τρώει. Βέβαια η γλάστρα είναι γεμάτη στην κουτσουλιά! Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω;;

----------


## nikolaslo

Νερακι πινει ?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Θέτιδα να πάρεις ένα άδειο μπουκάλι που να έχει στόμιο με μύτη π.χ μαγιονέζας , μουστάρδας , να διαλύσεις μέσα λίγο φύραμα και να το ταίσεις . παράλληλα να του ρίξεις κάτω λίγο σιτάρι και θα φάει μόνο του.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ούπςςς , έπεσα στην ... μετακόμιση !!!

----------


## jk21

επικοινωνησε με την ΑΝΙΜΑ  και πες τι συμβαινει .Ειναι χρησιμο να πεις πανω κατω ποσων ημερων ειναι τα πουλακια .Θα σε ενημερωσουν πιο υπευθυνα .Περιμενουμε νεα .Αν δεν μπορεσουν να σε βοηθησουν θα δουμε μετα σε πιο βαθμο θα μπορεσουμε εμεις .Υπαρχουν μελη μας με γνωσεις για περιστερια αλλα καλα ειναι να μην καθυστερησεις αν τελικα ειναι αρρωστα .Αν σε αφησουν τα μικρα ,ταισε τα με κρεμα νεοσσων στο στομα ή εστω με διαλυμενο σε λιγο νερο καλα βρασμενο κροκο αυγου

 Μενελάου 134, Καλλιθέα

 wildlifecare@gmail.com

 (+30) 2109510075

----------


## jk21

Θετη δες και το ποστ 3 του Γιαννη  που μετεφερα τωρα στο νεο θεμα που εκανα  αποκλειστικα για τα πουλακια ,κοβοντας το απο το αλλο που ειχες γραψει 

εχει εμπειρια και ηδη σου προτεινει κατι

----------


## Manostyro

Ξέρω ότι μουγκρίζουν οι γονείς όταν πλησιάζει τα μικρά τους κάτι που θεωρούν κίνδυνο.Το μικρό μήπως ζιζίζει που λέω και εγώ για τα δικά μου δηλαδή ζητά τροφή από τους γονείς;

----------


## Manostyro

Αυτό ακριβώς που λέει ο κος Γιάννης πρέπει να κάνεις γιατί μάλλον το μικρό υποφέρει από ασιτία

----------

